# Cleaning the driveway



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

New driveway laid about 3-4 years ago. Tarmac with contrasting block paver border. North facing house so the driveway gets little sun which means there's moss growing on the tarmac.

My problem is that I've got grass and weeds sprouting from the block paver border and I'm not sure how to tackle. I've tried to pull them out but they invariably snap and the roots remain.

Do I just spray weedol type stuff? Or is there a better solution?

This is the sort of style we have (although ours is just square driveway)


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've got a massive block-paved area at the rear of the house. I use BAC50 to keep the moss away. Also use it on my tarmac drive. It's very strong stuff and need diluting to about 2%. The weeds you have will probably best be dealt with a weed killer or just use one of those scaper things to get the roots up. I don't really get any weeds in my block paving, maybe it's the BAC50 keeping it away.

Another good thing I used to use on the tarmac was thin bleach at about 4:1 water:bleach. Used a watering can and gave it a scrub with a stiff brush.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

You could use Glyphosate Weed Killer. It'll take a week or two to take effect and will need some mechanical intervention (elbow grease) to loosen it once dead.
Alternatively, you could use Wet N Forget which is a longer term prospect but a bit 'greener'. https://amzn.to/3h5BlpF I have some and it does work if you can put up with earache from the missus between applying and waiting to see any effect.
Iron Sulphate works in a few days for moss but I would only use that on a lawn; you'll likely stain tarmac with it and still requires manual removal once dead.
My choice would be to use a patio cleaner attachment for the pressure washer. :thumb:


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

jet wash is the obvious answer. defo on the blocks but not tarmacas the jet will erode it.

jet the blocks then strong weed killer in a pump sprayer. i use wilkos path cleaner -stronger the better.

then id wet and stidd brush the tarmac with soapy water


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Potassium salt kills moss and keeps it away from the drive way, use it once maybe twice a year.
Can get it at any decent garden centre


----------

